# 10 speed Tiagra bikes



## kabex (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi all,
I was wondering what kind of options we will get for 10 speed tiagra, what do you guys think?

I imagine it's just a matter of weeks or a couple of months until 10 speed tiagra is available everywhere, and it's going to be pretty affordable compared to apex/105.

Could we see a $500 price point?


----------

